

Python 3.0 or not? - b0j3

I mostly use Python, but always stay on the 2.x version.
Every now and again I see book Python 3.0 on the shelf and somehow can't get myself to use it. 
Do you guys think 3.0 has a foreseeable future?
======
gitarr
The estimated transition time between versions 2 and 3 is 5 years. We are
about 3 years into these 5 years now. Many libs and packages already have
ported to python3 and many others are working on it right now.

Python 3 is coming, there are no doubts about it.

